
Galaxy S10 review: Too many compromises for the sky-high price - feross
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1461913
======
PaulHoule
I don't get "high end Android."

You don't get software updates. The platform is a dumpster fire. No matter how
good the hardware is it is held back by the software.

Is the market just people who get $2000 of value because they think people
will be impressed they spent $2000 on a phone and they just can't buy Apple
for some reason?

